#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Staad.Pro V8i or Latest Version

## mbc.engg

I am looking for Staad.Pro V8i or latest version and its tutorials



Please share.

Thanks in advance.See More: Staad.Pro V8i or Latest Version

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share

----------


## Yusif Muslim

STAAD.Pro  V8i  SELECTseries 1 introduces several new enhancements in the analysis and design engine and enhancements to the RAM Connection and Piping Modes. This includes a nuclear design engine to the AISC N690:1984 code, additional UK and French National Annexes for the Eurocode 3 steel design module an updated Russian concrete design module and steel section databases and a Chinese Seismic Forces engine. The RAM Connection Mode has been redesigned to better operate with RAM Connection and use the RAM Connection v5.5 engine. The Piping mode has been enhanced with a new connection wizard to connect AutoPIPE models and thus rapidly transfer forces and complete designs.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yusif Muslim

Install procedure:
During install input:
server name by : selectserver.bentley.com
site activation key: 0576FB23CAB9B54FB406000DD16C6AD3 



1.SELECT LICENSE TOOLS

2.Bentley Select XM License Msnagement Tools

3.Go to - Tools

4.Product Activation Wizard

5.SELECT #1 , SELECT SERVER

6.Input Site Activation Key : 0576FB23CAB9B54FB406000DD16C6AD3

7.Check list : Use last save email on check out

8.Input your email

9.Input your product version : 20 - 07 - 06 - 23

10.Finish.

----------


## Yusif Muslim

> Please share



Exacly you input wrong e-mail. If you will try install previous version will not work! You must format or restore your disk. I advice you restore your sistem and try agein and input in folder check out last e-mail!!!! But not your oun e-mail.

----------


## georgehenrys

Staad.Pro V8i  tutorials Avl here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kz

thanks a lot for the software and the tutorial...

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## Budiana

thank you yusif muslim for sharing of me, many tanks

----------


## sharfin

Tanks but they are out of line

----------


## brahmhos

Hi george, the tutorial files are corrupt. Can you please recheck and post working links

----------


## caca

The tutorial files are corrupt, please re-upload

----------


## caca

I found the link of tutorial as below:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Staad.Pro V8i or Latest Version

----------


## tamiltata

thanks  very much friends

----------


## samrat

Dear Yusif Muslim,
Appreciate your efforts in dessiminating the information. Have followed yur instructions in to-to but in vain. Unable to execute. I am sorry that I am bringing this issue quite after some time, but as I am a new member, would you kindly guide to make this happen. Sorry brother, but can't help in asking your assistance again.
samrat

----------


## coolgam88

I tried to install staad pro v8i..

but it is showing the following error

Before installing staad please install bentley IEG.

but m already installed bentley IEG before installing this...

if anyone knows abt this please inform...

----------


## duazo2009

> I tried to install staad pro v8i..
> 
> but it is showing the following error
> 
> Before installing staad please install bentley IEG.
> but m already installed bentley IEG before installing this...
> 
> if anyone knows abt this please inform...





hi!,
This one might be helpful...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


duazo2009

----------


## samrat

> hi!,
> This one might be helpful...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dear duazo2009,
To-day I tried to download the file from the link" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]". The original file is of around 260.87Mb, but while downloading it went up to 270.2Mb and then got the following message.
Item: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Action: deleted
Reason: Violation of a compressed file restriction

-- File: Bentley_Staad_Pro_v8i_Win7.rar, security warning: Compressed_Huge_File
The uncleanable file is deleted.

I just would like to know whether this file is proper? 
The other two files mentioned by you, in Rapidshare.com, would it be full? What I mean is once downloaded, will it have no problem such as "PW" and "Bently IEG Lic?"
Kindly clarify please.
samrat

----------


## remith

I Installed staad pro V8i. But it s shown validity of only 14 days. Can anyone help to activate it?

----------


## er_shun

Thanks for the software...........

----------


## er_shun

Thanks for the software...........

----------


## shewe

go to shewe.yolasite.com for mediafire link of every civil engineering softwares

----------


## FSRFSR

thanx a lot master..  :Smile:

----------


## unrealliving

Hello everybody, has anyone tryed to launch latest Staad.PRO V8i on windows 7 64-bit?

----------


## nanfar

Please share Staad.PRO V8i on windows 7 64-bit

See More: Staad.Pro V8i or Latest Version

----------


## shifter26

Video rar

The file of the above link no longer exists. This could be for several reasons:

    The uploader deleted the file.
    The file contained illegal contents and was deleted from our servers by our abuse-team.
    The link is incorrect.
    The server is busy and can not process the request.

Please reupload, Thank you

----------


## mrbeen

> STAAD.Pro  V8i  SELECTseries 1 introduces several new enhancements in the analysis and design engine and enhancements to the RAM Connection and Piping Modes. This includes a nuclear design engine to the AISC N690:1984 code, additional UK and French National Annexes for the Eurocode 3 steel design module an updated Russian concrete design module and steel section databases and a Chinese Seismic Forces engine. The RAM Connection Mode has been redesigned to better operate with RAM Connection and use the RAM Connection v5.5 engine. The Piping mode has been enhanced with a new connection wizard to connect AutoPIPE models and thus rapidly transfer forces and complete designs.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it a full with c******-c-k- or not.
thanks in adv.
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## sameerahmed

is this with c******-c-k-????

----------


## sbarwal

Select Series 3 is out. Anyone has M-E-D-I-C-I-N-E for that??????

Kindly shear

----------


## teja2609

thanks for the links but they are not getting redirected

----------


## gangulyranjith

Dear friends,..
I'd tried installing,,, it using the provided valuable information.. // 
though, it showed initially, that u may use the application now...//
 the application is not starting up.. once i click on it.. or double click over d icon..!!

please, tell me what cud hav gone wrong,.. ?? and wat shud b done.. so that the staad pro application can b s

----------


## klcc5733

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1.Open Bentley IEG License Service folder. 
2.Run setup.exe[right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator"] 

3.After finishing it install the other setup file[right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator"] present in STAAD Pro 2007 folder. 
4.When installation completes Copy the "bentley.liclib.dll" file present in the -----   folder. 

5.Paste it on this location "C:\Program Files\Common Files\BentleyShared\IEG\IEGLCS\". 
  You will get a warning about replacing file.Confirm replace. 

6.After that double click the file "spro2007.reg" present in the ----- folder.You will   get a message"Are you sure you want to add this file to the registry.Confirm it. 

7.Now you can run the staad from desktop shortcut.

~ Or 

for those on x64 systems you have to change the registry editor file (spro2007_2.reg in ----- folder). open it with notepad, do a search and replace.
search: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
replace: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node

----------


## klcc5733

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1.Open Bentley IEG License Service folder. 
2.Run setup.exe[right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator"] 

3.After finishing it install the other setup file[right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator"] present in STAAD Pro 2007 folder. 
4.When installation completes Copy the "bentley.liclib.dll" file present in the -----   folder. 

5.Paste it on this location "C:\Program Files\Common Files\BentleyShared\IEG\IEGLCS\". 
  You will get a warning about replacing file.Confirm replace. 

6.After that double click the file "spro2007.reg" present in the ----- folder.You will   get a message"Are you sure you want to add this file to the registry.Confirm it. 

7.Now you can run the staad from desktop shortcut.

~ Or 

for those on x64 systems you have to change the registry editor file (spro2007_2.reg in ----- folder). open it with notepad, do a search and replace.
search: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
replace: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node

----------


## klcc5733

Download Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

"For working on vista and win 7 simply right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator".All other informations are given in it." 

1.Open Bentley IEG License Service folder. 
2.Run setup.exe[right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator"] 

3.After finishing it install the other setup file[right click the " setup.exe" file and select "Run as administrator"] present in STAAD Pro 2007 folder. 
4.When installation completes Copy the "bentley.liclib.dll" file present in the -----   folder. 

5.Paste it on this location "C:\Program Files\Common Files\BentleyShared\IEG\IEGLCS\". 
  You will get a warning about replacing file.Confirm replace. 

6.After that double click the file "spro2007.reg" present in the ----- folder.You will   get a message"Are you sure you want to add this file to the registry.Confirm it. 

7.Now you can run the staad from desktop shortcut.

~Note: For those on x64 systems you have to change the registry editor file (spro2007_2.reg in ----- folder). open it with notepad, do a search and replace.
search: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
replace: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node

----------


## viswak

These links are no longer active.

----------


## wndead

Could anybody upload this again? Thankyou in advance

----------


## mmani.engg

Dear Mr.Yusif



i cannot download above mentioned link. could you resend again. pleaseSee More: Staad.Pro V8i or Latest Version

----------

